

Show HN: PrintReddit.com Send Postcards of Top Reddit Images Lob/Stripe/Reddit - nicoslepicos
https://www.printreddit.com

======
nicoslepicos
We made this hack for fun because we thought the Lob API (send mail by hitting
an API) was a cool concept, and we wanted to build something to try it out.

Enjoy it, and let us know if you have any questions about what the experience
was integrating with the APIs!

